# Atomic Buffalo Turds



## Gaff

That's right, making these bad boys for a get together later. Slice a jalapeño length ways, put some cream cheese and a little smokie sausage and wrap it in bacon. In the smoker at 225 for 2.5 hours and prepare to impress everyone. I am also about finished with my 9 pound Boston butt that has been doing its thing since 11:30 last night.


----------



## JD7.62

Whens dinner?


----------



## Gaff

Where do you live? I'll bring everyone there. And to top everything off, UFC tonight.


----------



## JD7.62

Im in Navarre too, but the wife unit has to work tonight so me and the youngin are gonna hang out. Those look real good. I have some jalapenos that need picking. Im going to have to try that.


----------



## milesvdustin

I threw some baby backs on the smoker a while ago, this is about two hours in on my big green egg. Using hickory chunks for smoke. I do peppers like that sorta. I use the whole pepper, stuff with pepper jack or habanero cheese. Wrap in bacon and dust with BBQ rub. 


Untitled by milesvdustin, on Flickr


----------



## Gaff

I just put on 22 in my smoker.


----------



## milesvdustin

22 racks???? Or buffalo turds?


----------



## Gaff

22 individual turds


----------



## Paymaster

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love me some ABT's.


----------



## Deeplines

That looks AWESOME Gaff. I'm gonna make some before I head back to work.


----------



## Jason

looks good!!!! gotta start posting dinner's again!


----------



## reelhappy

i would love to try and make some of these. what type of sausage do you use ? and do you cook the sausage before you put it in the wrap ? 
thanks 
scot


----------



## Jason

I think he's using the little cocktail smokies.....Gonna try some today!!! Report later!


----------



## Gaff

Yes the little smokie sausages. Got mine at Wal Mart along with great value cream cheese, jalapeños and bacon. No need to cook anything prior, just assemble them and put them on the smoker for about 2 hours at 225. Some jalapeños were hotter than others though. Next time I want to make some habanero poppers or ghost pepper poppers!


----------



## Gaff

@JD7.62 - would love to get some fresh jalapeños from you some time.


----------



## Gaff

The last two times we made these (including tonight) we used a spoon and scrapped some of the meat of the jalapeños and there was no spice whatsoever. Really disappointed that we could not taste any heat. Next time I am telling the Mrs. not to scrape anything but just remove the seeds. I wonder how a habanero would taste like in place of the jalapeño?


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Just be sure to put a drip pan in. If you were nearly asleep like me and forget the drip pan you will not smoke at 220 for hours you'll grill at 600 for about 3 mins. Still tasted amazing just didn't have the smoke flavor I wanted but everyone at the family reunion didn't care as they didn't last too long anyhow.


----------



## beeritself

Hopin4aboat said:


> Just be sure to put a drip pan in. If you were nearly asleep like me and forget the drip pan you will not smoke at 220 for hours you'll grill at 600 for about 3 mins.



Good tip, sucks you had to learn that way though. I might try these tomorrow (with a drop pan)


----------



## shootnstarz

Hummm, I spent a year in Oklahoma, that doesn't look like anything I saw come out of a buffalo !

Rick


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

I've actually got a stainless steel turd rack for my egg, no shit just cut the stem end off the pepper drop them in one of the many holes, remove the pepper seeds and clean out pretty good, struggling with cream cheese bacon pepper jelly. Fill the turd rack I think it will hold 30 turds then just place on the egg until the peppers are done and eat up..... Good shit.....


----------



## Gaff

No flare ups here, offset firebox helps. Good eating, make plenty cause they'll go fast.


----------



## grassbed hunter

made some sat for football party they were a big hit


----------



## Gaff

Next time use habaneros.


----------



## tyler0421

Try sprinkling some brown sugar on top of them too.


----------



## Gaff

tyler0421 said:


> Try sprinkling some brown sugar on top of them too.


I need to try that as well. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## h2o4u

Gaff said:


> That's right, making these bad boys for a get together later. Slice a jalapeño length ways, put some cream cheese and a little smokie sausage and wrap it in bacon. In the smoker at 225 for 2.5 hours and prepare to impress everyone. I am also about finished with my 9 pound Boston butt that has been doing its thing since 11:30 last night.


Tried these for the first time Saturday and they were awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gaff

Now it will be your duty to always bring them. I don't know how many times I have made them, not that I am complaining. Just need something new to try or a twist


----------



## JLMTX83

I am going to make this soon. Looks amazing


----------



## below me

lol!!!


----------



## Smarty

Okay, I now have only four words. Squeeze the friggin Charmin! :laughing:


----------



## swhiting

Since this was the first time, I tried this in the oven at 350 for 35 minutes. Cut them up in bite sized chunks when cooled. 

These are awesome. Can't imagine how much better they taste on the smoker...... but I'll find out next time. 

Why don't the mods pin some of these recipes to the top of the page? This is worthy of pinning and a very simple dish.


----------



## Buckyt

I just finished about 30 for the "******* Yacht Club" tonight. I had to test taste and they are dang good!


----------



## Gaff

So I took it up a notch and put some more heat in it. I diced up some red habaneros and put in a nice layer and then the cream cheese followed by the little smokie and bacon. WOW! Talk about some heat, but people still ate it and asked for 2nds.


----------



## Bduv

I diced up some cilantro and red onion, mixed with a little lime juice and sprinkled on top of the cream cheese. Then I placed a large peeled shrimp on top. I pre cooked the bacon for a few minutes before wrapping, then threw them on the grill for about 30 minutes until the pepper softened.

A bit more work, but definitely worth the effort. Its hard to beat bacon and shrimp in the same dish.

Bryan


----------



## grey ghost

looks good Gaff, i cook those too, definatly a hit, i love to cook those with COLLEGE FOOTBALL on the tube!


----------



## nobogez

I make these using diced up pulled pork instead of smoked sausage. I think they would be good with smoked tuna or mackerel.


----------



## BY Ryan

Atomic? Come on now...

But they do look awesome!


----------

